# EBS - Ease of use as a current account ?



## Black_Knight (15 Nov 2019)

Hi all. I'm gearing up to move from PTSB as my current account, and EBS looks to be the best no fees account option out there. Just wondering what those who use EBS as their current account bank think of them. 

Any pain points with them?
What's their online banking like?
Do they have quick lodge machines or is everything done at the cashiers desk?


----------



## elcato (15 Nov 2019)

Black_Knight said:


> Do they have quick lodge machines or is everything done at the cashiers desk?


I've never seen these but given the era will you need to lodge cash physically ? I use mine as my cash account and just have standing order from the bank I use for my payroll (KBC). If and when they lower the rates for regular savers or I reach their threshold I will close that and move all to EBS.


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2019)

Black_Knight said:


> Hi all. I'm gearing up to move from PTSB as my current account, and EBS looks to be the best no fees account option out there. Just wondering what those who use EBS as their current account bank think of them.
> 
> Any pain points with them?
> What's their online banking like?
> Do they have quick lodge machines or is everything done at the cashiers desk?



Online banking is basic with EBS.

There is no Google Pay not Apple Pay. 

I Believe that setting up new payees involves a few steps with EBS. 

Simplest just to avoid cash usage.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Nov 2019)

Fees should be a very low consideration when choosing a current account. 

It would be a great addition to Askaboutmoney to compare and contrast the different current accounts. 

Brendan


----------



## Black_Knight (17 Nov 2019)

To be honest, it's rare I need to visit a bank. Getting a bank draft is about the only reason really. 
I don't deal in foreign currencies. I don't use a credit card. I don't have loans (aside from a mortgage). I visit my current bank maybe twice a year, and it's a massive pain in the hole as there's regularly a queue out the door, and only 1 teller. 

Other than fees, what should I be considering when choosing a current account?


----------



## tomdublin (18 Nov 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Fees should be a very low consideration when choosing a current account.
> 
> It would be a great addition to Askaboutmoney to compare and contrast the different current accounts.
> 
> Brendan


Not sure I understand why you think that "fees should be a very low consideration."  Current accounts offer fairly identical services (debit card, direct debits, standing orders, possibility to transfer and receive money).  Some banks offer this for free while others charge well over one hundred Euros per year if one adds up various fees and transaction charges. Shouldn't fees be more or less the only consideration when choosing a current account?


----------



## HollowKnight (19 Nov 2019)

The main consideration for me is ease of use of the account (online banking and Google pay).


----------



## 24601 (19 Nov 2019)

tomdublin said:


> Not sure I understand why you think that "fees should be a very low consideration."  Current accounts offer fairly identical services (debit card, direct debits, standing orders, possibility to transfer and receive money).  Some banks offer this for free while others charge well over one hundred Euros per year if one adds up various fees and transaction charges. Shouldn't fees be more or less the only consideration when choosing a current account?



They offer fairly similar services but wildly varying ranges of functionality and customer service. For €100 a year cost should be low down the list of priorities. Is free banking worth brutal online banking functionality and the need for a few trips to a bricks and mortar branch every year?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Nov 2019)

24601 said:


> They offer fairly similar services but wildly varying ranges of functionality and customer service. For €100 a year cost should be low down the list of priorities.



I could not have expressed that any better. 

From time to time, journalists ring me for a comment on the latest development "What do you think of Bank Z introducing/scrapping/increasing current account charges?"

I give the same reply - "You can find the Best Buy Mortgage Tables on Askaboutmoney" 

They get confused and repeat their question. I repeat my answer. 

Then I have to spell it out.  Bank charges are immaterial. If you have shopped around and made sure you have the best deal on your mortgage, by all means, review your current account. But don't worry about €100 a year when you could be saving thousands by switching your mortgage. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Nov 2019)

24601 said:


> They offer fairly similar services but wildly varying ranges of functionality and customer service.



This would be well worth documenting in a table.

Brendan


----------



## Black_Knight (19 Nov 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> But don't worry about €100 a year when you could be saving thousands by switching your mortgage.
> 
> Brendan


I've literally just switched my mortgage to save thousands. Current account is my next target. Gas/Electric renewal not due until April, and renegotiated Broadband only last month.

Only feedback i've gotten in this thread so far is that Online banking in EBS is basic, no google/apple pay, and adding payees involves steps with EBS (Not sure if this implies these are online steps or physically going to a bank).
My requirements would be pretty simple. Ability to transfer funds to other Irish accounts. Order/print statements online. That's about all I do with my PTSB account at the moment.

EBS videos suggest it's not too bad an online banking experience:





						Getting Started
					






					www.ebs.ie
				



Ringing EBS after setting up a payee is a bit of a pain I guess


----------



## TLO (19 Nov 2019)

Sounds like EBS would satisfy Black_Knight's requirements.

Some observations, in addition to those above:

1) No cheque book.  If you need a cheque it means a trip to the branch.
2) Branches in most urban centres.
3) Euros only.  Don't go in with a GBP draft.  And make sure incoming transfers are in Euro or they'll be returned.
4) In online banking, after setting up a new payee you need to call customer service to verify it.  Sounds cumbersome but in practice it works.  Payee won't be available until the next business day, so plan ahead.
5) A combination of EBS as a main current account and Revolut for day to day and foreign currency transactions/transfers could be a good fee free or nearly fee free option for a lot of folk.


----------



## elcato (19 Nov 2019)

One thing to note. EBS only charge 1% when taking sterling out using ATM. This is only bettered by Ulster if you use a RBS ATM which is free.


----------



## Black_Knight (19 Nov 2019)

TLO said:


> Sounds like EBS would satisfy Black_Knight's requirements.
> 
> Some observations, in addition to those above:
> 
> ...


Yup. Have Revolut, and an unused N26 account for any foreign stuff. Nearest EBS is only 10 minutes away from where I live, so it's handy. Much handier than my nearest PTSB which regularly has a queue out the door.


----------



## Alane34 (1 Nov 2020)

I'm going to switch to ebs for mortage preparation, also my local tsb here in ashbourne now no longer have a cash desk, so basically a branch with 2 self service atms, bye bye tsb


----------



## Coldwarrior (1 Nov 2020)

Alane34 said:


> I'm going to switch to ebs for mortage preparation, also my local tsb here in ashbourne now no longer have a cash desk, so basically a branch with 2 self service atms, bye bye tsb


Shop around on the mortgage protection, banks are usually the most expensive way of getting this. Take a look on bonkers.ie etc to compare prices.


----------



## Pmc365 (2 Nov 2020)

EBS internet banking is quite poor in my opinion. There is no app available. I have also had difficulty numerous times logging in as an "authentication error" appeared. Also when I was logged in I experienced difficulty in setting up a payee. EBS could not resolve the problem for me when I telephoned them. Apart from this EBS is wonderful as its money manager current account is free.


----------



## keving1989 (4 Nov 2020)

Has anyone been able to set up a standing order online with EBS?


----------



## purplesnacks (5 Nov 2020)

keving1989 said:


> Has anyone been able to set up a standing order online with EBS?



You cannot set one up online.  You need to download a form from the support section of their main webpage. You can then take it to the local branch.  (or apparently scan it /email it back to them). I don't know how long it takes to set up or if it should be visible in the online banking. Still trying to figure that one out myself.


----------

